# New guy in Detroit area...



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

welcome. you ride with different boots for different sticks?


----------



## asnobody (Sep 18, 2016)

jae said:


> welcome. you ride with different boots for different sticks?


It's complicated haha…mostly circulation issues. More about the bindings really. I just found that for myself there are certain bindings that work better with me with certain boots. The Vans Infuse though I've been able to use for most applications. Again, it's more about comfort and laziness


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

jae said:


> welcome. you ride with different boots for different sticks?


I certainly would if I could. At least a stiff pair for freeriding and a soft pair playing. And maybe a pair in the middle for all mountain?

asnobody? Where in London did you grow up? We're the same age - I think you stole my life.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Snow Hound said:


> I certainly would if I could. At least a stiff pair for freeriding and a soft pair playing. And maybe a pair in the middle for all mountain?
> 
> asnobody? Where in London did you grow up? We're the same age - I think you stole my life.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


well, I can only ride with 1 model, burton ruler wides, so fuck you guys.  (emoticon to show not serious.)


----------



## asnobody (Sep 18, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> I certainly would if I could. At least a stiff pair for freeriding and a soft pair playing. And maybe a pair in the middle for all mountain?
> 
> asnobody? Where in London did you grow up? We're the same age - I think you stole my life.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


Chiswick (Turnham Green specifically), but went to school in Acton. You in London? My brothers there right now for a European Spraycation (spray paint + vacation) hah…


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I know Chiswick well. Very nice, I've done a bit of work around there. I'm from way over east and actually live in the burbs now.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## asnobody (Sep 18, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> I know Chiswick well. Very nice, I've done a bit of work around there. I'm from way over east and actually live in the burbs now.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


Ah nice man! I think I missed my entire last year of high school by sneaking off way to the east to Romford skatepark. Turnham Green >>> Elm Park straight shot, school uniform in the bag... haha.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey, welcome.

If you're interested, subscribe to the Michigan thread. There's a crew of us on here that meet up when we can and keep each other updated on conditions.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/midwest-us/31102-official-michigan-winter-thread-665.html


----------



## asnobody (Sep 18, 2016)

sabatoa said:


> Hey, welcome.
> 
> If you're interested, subscribe to the Michigan thread. There's a crew of us on here that meet up when we can and keep each other updated on conditions.
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/midwest-us/31102-official-michigan-winter-thread-665.html


Will do thanks man!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Snow Hound said:


> I certainly would if I could. At least a stiff pair for freeriding and a soft pair playing. And maybe a pair in the middle for all mountain?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


Heh, I use Ride Insanos everywhere. Even in the park or buttering on a funslinger, love me a stiff boot! 

Welcome asnobody! :smile:


----------

